# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess my ethnicity

## calf

Please guess what country in Europe I pass and classify. I have dark blond hair and blue eyes, I am 6 Feet 1 inch tall and about 180 pounds

----------


## MOESAN

Basically, for bones, the 'mediter' element comes first IMO. The cranial anterior profile is uneasy to distinguish between 'nordic' and 'mediter';seems mesocephalic, so "unpure" (LOL) - the brachycephalic input seems rather posterior so a bit 'dinaric-like' ? - very unsure; the rather long and narrow (according to angles and pics) face is more 'mediter' in a general sense, with light, low, mean-to-narrow jaw, and less narrow cheekbones (bizygomatic) spite they are not strong - the long nose seems to me rather 'mediterlike', fleshy speaking (no 'indo-afghan' influence) spite not pure - as I'm not sure there is no direct link between bony nose and fleshy nose, I wonder if this (not rare in Europe) kind of nose would not have been frequent among EEF, spite their shortness bony speaking with long space between bony nose and superior teeth? Your eyelids (higher outside) seem to me more common in eastern Europe than in West but... ATW they are not 'finn-like'. Sorry I cannot do better for a mixed form (mixtures so common among us, even at the external phenotypic level). ATW no evident traces of one of the typical robust spite dissimilar "types" inherited from Paleo- and Mesolithic periods in Europe -
Concerning geographic origin, broadly said, your are not amazing among Balkans, Ukraina, maybe Central Europe, but elsewhere too; maybe Askhenaze Jew, but this label doesn't say a lot, they are so mixed sometimes. Not first choice for Scandinavian, Finns and Northern pops of today Europe, not more first choice for typical Southern European people.
But pics are pics, not measures, and I'm not so good at individual ethnic guesses. Others could say better than me.
Do notice I maid here more 'typology' for it's worth, than ethnicity guess. Sorry. Ethnicity is not alway tightly linked to phenotype.

----------


## Doggerland

The pics dont look blue eyed, maybe due to bad lighting. Your eyes appear brown. This makes it harder to guess. My first impression was a fishermen from Northern France. But this is maybe a bad illusion, due to your narrow eye distance, that is generally a Neolithic trait. You could also be some kind of slavic population (Somewhere between Balkans and Black Sea) with some Neolithic traits. Your height would point more to a Balkan country near Italy.

----------


## Angela

You could definitely pass in Italy, but I think you have the kind of face which can definitely and perhaps more frequently appears outside the Mediterranean proper.


The biggest difference is that he has a broader jaw, although the eyes are slightly different as well. The way the people on anthrofora throw around the word "Dinaric", his nose alone would make him more "Dinaric" than you. Btw, that's how my skull would look. Thank God for thick hair. :)

----------


## MOESAN

None of both have a 'dinaric' nose, none.
The English prince shows how crossings of skulls and faces can be spotty: an allover dolichocephalic man as it's frequent among English people (more than among "Celts"), so kind of 'nordic' + 'mediter' or rather 'atlanto-mediter', but a jaw inherited from his dead mum Diana Spencer whose I ignore the cranial proportions but who could have been more mesocephalic. Hard destiny for her, that said.

----------


## Ailchu

from the front i'd say italian. but everything together i'd say you are from south eastern europe, maybe serbian.

----------


## Archetype0ne

Baltic or East Slavic?
Reminds me of a fellow I knew.

----------


## calf

Thanks for the polite guesses . My ancestry is entirely from Northern Europe. Danish, English, Swedish.

----------


## calf

> The pics dont look blue eyed, maybe due to bad lighting. Your eyes appear brown. This makes it harder to guess. My first impression was a fishermen from Northern France. But this is maybe a bad illusion, due to your narrow eye distance, that is generally a Neolithic trait. You could also be some kind of slavic population (Somewhere between Balkans and Black Sea) with some Neolithic traits. Your height would point more to a Balkan country near Italy.


Yes ,it was bad lighting. 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## MOESAN

You have not a typical type of Northern Europe, speaking of bones. It could pass more easily among English people (as element of the mix) than among Scandinavians, I even saw a man in Färö Islands with this kind of face but it's rather exceptional and they have there some evident mix of diverse british inputs...

----------


## MOESAN

That said 'nordic' is a northern less gracile variant of a 'mediter' type with drift + maybe some light inputs inherited from northern HG's. Coon thought it was a mix of his 'danubian' basically 'basic mediter' with his 'corded' (robust dolicho not too well described by himself, already a mix in my opinion). The example he showed for his ancient 'corded' was more ruggishly profiled than the description he made for the 'corded' element he saw among modern pop's of Northern Europe, who check better the pics I posted in a thread here (long faces with high chin but rather narrow bizygomatics and steepy temporals)

----------


## Angela

> Thanks for the polite guesses . My ancestry is entirely from Northern Europe. Danish, English, Swedish.


Like Prince William, although I'm not positive about the Swedish. :)

----------


## calf

Edited this message

----------


## calf

> You have not a typical type of Northern Europe, speaking of bones. It could pass more easily among English people (as element of the mix) than among Scandinavians, I even saw a man in Färö Islands with this kind of face but it's rather exceptional and they have there some evident mix of diverse british inputs...


Faroe islands people are a mix of Scandinavian and British isles people. Do you have a photo of that man that looks similar to me?

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Mordred

> Yes ,it was bad lighting. 
> 
> Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk


I'm also Swedish and in the first pictures I wouldn't guess you're Swedish but more Finnish. But this picture, which aren't particularly good, but it's showing more colours, and that would look Swedish. I was late on this.

Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk

----------


## calf

> I'm also Swedish and in the first pictures I wouldn't guess you're Swedish but more Finnish. But this picture, which aren't particularly good, but it's showing more colours, and that would look Swedish. I was late on this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk


Thank you. I don't have a good camera on my phone.Nice that you are from Sweden .I would like to visit there. Here are some more photos if you can say if my face is common in Sweden or not? Or a Finland / Sweden hybrid look? 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Mordred

> Thank you. I don't have a good camera on my phone.Nice that you are from Sweden .I would like to visit there. Here are some more photos if you can say if my face is common in Sweden or not? Or a Finland / Sweden hybrid look? 
> 
> Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk


I'd say you would fit quite easily as a normal Joe. My personal opinion is that you have some Danish and at the same time some Finnish. 

Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk

----------


## calf

> I'd say you would fit quite easily as a normal Joe. My personal opinion is that you have some Danish and at the same time some Finnish. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk


I dont understand what you mean ,about that " you would fit quite easily as a normal Joe" ? A normal Joe in Sweden? Sorry to bother you. Just curious so much. Thanks

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Mordred

> I dont understand what you mean ,about that " you would fit quite easily as a normal Joe" ? A normal Joe in Sweden? Sorry to bother you. Just curious so much. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk


 yeah. We call it "medelsvensson" here. Which means an ordinary Swedish guy (or woman). It's just another word for average Joe. 

You don't bother me, just ask if you're interested. 

Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk

----------


## calf

> yeah. We call it "medelsvensson" here. Which means an ordinary Swedish guy (or woman). It's just another word for average Joe. 
> 
> You don't bother me, just ask if you're interested. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk


 Thanks ,I have never been called an average joe before. In the USA it usually means a man that has a big stomach and drinks a lot of beer and a little lazy 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## torzio

> Please guess what country in Europe I pass and classify. I have dark blond hair and blue eyes, I am 6 Feet 1 inch tall and about 180 pounds



Angola african

----------


## Mordred

> Thanks ,I have never been called an average joe before. In the USA it usually means a man that has a big stomach and drinks a lot of beer and a little lazy 
> 
> Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk


 it's a little bit of here as well. A "medelsvensson" in Sweden is a part of the 3 "V" (the letter V). It stands for Volvo, Villa and Vovve. The expression of "medelsvensson" comes from Medel (middle or average) and the surname Svensson. The Volvo is of course the car he drives, Villa is the house he has and Vovve means a dog. Thre 3 V's. The expression can also be used in a derogatory way, depending on how you say it and who says it. 

Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk

----------


## calf

> Angola african


Yeah ,That's cool mate. 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## calf

> it's a little bit of here as well. A "medelsvensson" in Sweden is a part of the 3 "V" (the letter V). It stands for Volvo, Villa and Vovve. The expression of "medelsvensson" comes from Medel (middle or average) and the surname Svensson. The Volvo is of course the car he drives, Villa is the house he has and Vovve means a dog. Thre 3 V's. The expression can also be used in a derogatory way, depending on how you say it and who says it. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk


We also have a saying in the USA . Keeping up with the Joneses. Jones is a common name in the USA and its about trying to have more money or bigger cars than the neighbors. I don't like this lifestyle .

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## MOESAN

> Faroe islands people are a mix of Scandinavian and British isles people. Do you have a photo of that man that looks similar to me?
> 
> Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk


This man I spoke of has roughly the same kind of face, marking IMO a classical 'mediter' look, but he has a more receding forehead and a nose closer to what we find with some eastern 'mediter' (some accretions style "indo-afghan" of old times?
But I cannot send you a picture because everytime I trie it it goes to hell. Sorry. I have to improve my skills!

----------


## calf

> This man I spoke of has roughly the same kind of face, marking IMO a classical 'mediter' look, but he has a more receding forehead and a nose closer to what we find with some eastern 'mediter' (some accretions style "indo-afghan" of old times?
> But I cannot send you a picture because everytime I trie it it goes to hell. Sorry. I have to improve my skills!


It's ok. Have you made a screenshot photo? And then you try to send it here? I tried to send some photo ,and one photo would not send untill i sent a different photo first,then after that it worked,to send the original photo.

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## calf

> I'd say you would fit quite easily as a normal Joe. My personal opinion is that you have some Danish and at the same time some Finnish. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk


Is it possible to say what physical features i have that look Danish and which look Finnish? Also you said that i look medelsvensson,( average joe) does that mean that a lot of Swedish people look like a average between Danish and Finnish people? Thanks

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## calf

> Basically, for bones, the 'mediter' element comes first IMO. The cranial anterior profile is uneasy to distinguish between 'nordic' and 'mediter';seems mesocephalic, so "unpure" (LOL) - the brachycephalic input seems rather posterior so a bit 'dinaric-like' ? - very unsure; the rather long and narrow (according to angles and pics) face is more 'mediter' in a general sense, with light, low, mean-to-narrow jaw, and less narrow cheekbones (bizygomatic) spite they are not strong - the long nose seems to me rather 'mediterlike', fleshy speaking (no 'indo-afghan' influence) spite not pure - as I'm not sure there is no direct link between bony nose and fleshy nose, I wonder if this (not rare in Europe) kind of nose would not have been frequent among EEF, spite their shortness bony speaking with long space between bony nose and superior teeth? Your eyelids (higher outside) seem to me more common in eastern Europe than in West but... ATW they are not 'finn-like'. Sorry I cannot do better for a mixed form (mixtures so common among us, even at the external phenotypic level). ATW no evident traces of one of the typical robust spite dissimilar "types" inherited from Paleo- and Mesolithic periods in Europe -
> Concerning geographic origin, broadly said, your are not amazing among Balkans, Ukraina, maybe Central Europe, but elsewhere too; maybe Askhenaze Jew, but this label doesn't say a lot, they are so mixed sometimes. Not first choice for Scandinavian, Finns and Northern pops of today Europe, not more first choice for typical Southern European people.
> But pics are pics, not measures, and I'm not so good at individual ethnic guesses. Others could say better than me.
> Do notice I maid here more 'typology' for it's worth, than ethnicity guess. Sorry. Ethnicity is not alway tightly linked to phenotype.


Can you tell me if my phenotype is from Early European Farmers? 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## MOESAN

> Can you tell me if my phenotype is from Early European Farmers? 
> 
> Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk


Sorry for the late answer. You put too much confidence in my knowledge.
About first European farmers I have only verbal description of COON, they are centred on his 'danubian' type, supposed to be close enough to the first Anatolian farmers passed into Europe, a selection of a part of Catal Höyük people; would it be based on LBK og Hungary? For these last ones I have only measures of skull.
the type was rather smooth 'mediter', with rather frontal face, almost vertical forehead, and very high skull compared to length and breadth. I lack skull pictures.
These types share some common features with true gracile 'mediter' types: small oval face, rather light chin, subdolichocephally or dolichocephally. Your rather rounded broad occipital region could be of the type too, without too much certainty.
You are not far from this kind of model, but it is still general, I cannot say more.

----------


## Doggerland

You have some facial similarities to my reconstructions of AnatoliaHG/Early Neolithic and Funnel Beaker, because of your narrow eye distance and wide vomer(Nasal Bone) to eye distance:




3f7b49945dc607e529a859b3a0350cc0.jpg

----------


## Angela

More of what I think of when I think of a "Med" face on a man. Had I not known who it was I would not have guessed Welsh. He looks like an Italian singer of the 30s or 40s or an opera singer to me. A bit of a Rudolph Valentino vibe too. They sold postcards of his face. :)



Carlo Buti:


Like Ronald Coleman and Barrymore (called "The Nose"), he did love taking profile pictures to show off his nose.



Rudolph Valentino:


In this last picture maybe a bit of Louis Jourdain?



A stronger jaw and chin in Jordain, altogether too manly, I suppose. My mother just adored him in every role he played. :)

----------


## Angela

> More of what I think of when I think of a "Med" face on a man. Had I not known who it was I would not have guessed Welsh. He looks like an Italian singer of the 30s or 40s or an opera singer to me. A bit of a Rudolph Valentino vibe too. They sold postcards of his face. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Carlo Buti:
> 
> 
> Like Ronald Coleman and Barrymore (called "The Nose"), he did love taking profile pictures to show off his nose.
> 
> ...


How could I forget Marco Mengoni. You don't get more "Med" than this, imo.

It's hard to find a picture of his beautiful face without a beard covering it all up. It's a beautiful beard, but leave it for men who need a bit of covering up of something. :)

----------


## calf

> Sorry for the late answer. You put too much confidence in my knowledge.
> About first European farmers I have only verbal description of COON, they are centred on his 'danubian' type, supposed to be close enough to the first Anatolian farmers passed into Europe, a selection of a part of Catal Höyük people; would it be based on LBK og Hungary? For these last ones I have only measures of skull.
> the type was rather smooth 'mediter', with rather frontal face, almost vertical forehead, and very high skull compared to length and breadth. I lack skull pictures.
> These types share some common features with true gracile 'mediter' types: small oval face, rather light chin, subdolichocephally or dolichocephally. Your rather rounded broad occipital region could be of the type too, without too much certainty.
> You are not far from this kind of model, but it is still general, I cannot say more.


Thank you.I appreciate your knowledge!

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## calf

> You have some facial similarities to my reconstructions of AnatoliaHG/Early Neolithic and Funnel Beaker, because of your narrow eye distance and wide vomer(Nasal Bone) to eye distance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3f7b49945dc607e529a859b3a0350cc0.jpg


Yes, they seem to have my dimensions,thanks! And funnel beakers ,they were a neolithic culture that lived in Scandinavia / Germany area?

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## calf

> More of what I think of when I think of a "Med" face on a man. Had I not known who it was I would not have guessed Welsh. He looks like an Italian singer of the 30s or 40s or an opera singer to me. A bit of a Rudolph Valentino vibe too. They sold postcards of his face. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Carlo Buti:
> 
> 
> Like Ronald Coleman and Barrymore (called "The Nose"), he did love taking profile pictures to show off his nose.
> 
> ...


Are these examples of what Mediterranean facial types look like ? Or are they examples of my facial dimensions or both? 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## calf

> How could I forget Marco Mengoni. You don't get more "Med" than this, imo.
> 
> It's hard to find a picture of his beautiful face without a beard covering it all up. It's a beautiful beard, but leave it for men who need a bit of covering up of something. :)


Im trying to compare photos of these Mediterranean people to my photos and they do seem to have my facial measurements,but because i have light coloring and thin hair it is hard to tell.

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Angela

> Im trying to compare photos of these Mediterranean people to my photos and they do seem to have my facial measurements,but because i have light coloring and thin hair it is hard to tell.
> 
> Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk


It's sort of a mantra of mine that pigmentation can be very misleading at times. My father was a Marco Mengoni "type", but he had dirty blonde hair as an adult and green eyes, so it wasn't obvious that he was Med or Atlanto-Med.

There's also the fact that some Scandinavians have been described as de-pigmented Meds. Not all, of course, but a good number imo.

Of course, that's all any of this is, opinion. It's one of the few areas of the site where I allow myself to do that, because it's all in fun. :)

----------


## calf

Edit message

----------


## calf

Edit message

----------


## calf

> It's sort of a mantra of mine that pigmentation can be very misleading at times. My father was a Marco Mengoni "type", but he had dirty blonde hair as an adult and green eyes, so it wasn't obvious that he was Med or Atlanto-Med.
> 
> There's also the fact that some Scandinavians have been described as de-pigmented Meds. Not all, of course, but a good number imo.
> 
> Of course, that's all any of this is, opinion. It's one of the few areas of the site where I allow myself to do that, because it's all in fun. :)


Yes it is all in good fun 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## calf

> I'd say Austro-Bavarian. Does this line up with what you know of your ancestry? Classifying is my forte, though people care way too much about it.


I don't have any ancestry or dna from that area. 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## calf

> Norid (humanphenotypes.net)


I know what a Norid is and i definitely am not one of them. 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Jovialis

> It's sort of a mantra of mine that pigmentation can be very misleading at times. My father was a Marco Mengoni "type", but he had *dirty blonde hair as an adult and green eyes, so it wasn't obvious that he was Med or Atlanto-Med.*
> 
> There's also the fact that some Scandinavians have been described as de-pigmented Meds. Not all, of course, but a good number imo.
> 
> Of course, that's all any of this is, opinion. It's one of the few areas of the site where I allow myself to do that, because it's all in fun. :)


That's what my wife looks like, but her DNA is typical of a central Italian.

----------


## calf

> Attachment 13389
> 
> Definitely anti-Asiatic sentiment, even though there's nothing Asiatic about Norids or Dinarids.


I am not prejudiced against any race , none at all. Is just that i dont have the features of the so called norid or dinaric. I don't think there is anything wrong with people that look like that type of look. I dont believe that there is a so called " dinirid" or " norid" race and i dont like classifying( I shouldn't have wrote to classify me) Besides I feel that anyone that doesn't have a tiny nose is always called a dinirid or norid despite having different features. Look at the features of these "norids" they have a very long chin, long face, also ,high brachycephalic and a forehead that slopes backwards flatly .I have measured my face and its medium length, nose is medium length and my skull is mesocephalic and i have a forehead that is more vertical,also i have a light slight squarish jaw chin with a cleft that norids dont have. I think asians look fine like any other race. I realize that the middle east is asia too . No disrespect i worded wrong my response.

----------


## calf

> More of what I think of when I think of a "Med" face on a man. Had I not known who it was I would not have guessed Welsh. He looks like an Italian singer of the 30s or 40s or an opera singer to me. A bit of a Rudolph Valentino vibe too. They sold postcards of his face. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Carlo Buti:
> 
> 
> Like Ronald Coleman and Barrymore (called "The Nose"), he did love taking profile pictures to show off his nose.
> 
> ...


Who is Welsh? And who is " he"? " He looks like an Italian singer of the 30s or 40s? You didn't say who you were talking about. Is the word "Med " mean "Mediterranean"? Thank you

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## calf

Some more accurate photos.

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Rico33

> Some more accurate photos.
> 
> Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk


You could pass quite easily as Flemish/Belgian. You remind me of someone (in front view). Though your eyes are a bit off and the midface is a bit too vertical or lengthy (for a Belgian)

----------


## calf

> You could pass quite easily as Flemish/Belgian. You remind me of someone (in front view). Though your eyes are a bit off and the midface is a bit too vertical or lengthy (for a Belgian)


What do you mean by ,that my eyes are a bit it off?

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Rico33

> What do you mean by ,that my eyes are a bit it off?
> 
> Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk


For typical Belgian, they are too Northeastern.

----------


## BillMC

IMO this guy looks too Continental to be Scottish. Which part of Europe does he represent the most?

----------


## calf

> IMO this guy looks too Continental to be Scottish. Which part of Europe does he represent the most?


Why is this posted on my ethnicity? Maybe was a accident?

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## BillMC

> Why is this posted on my ethnicity? Maybe was a accident?
> 
> Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk


Sorry I was under the impression that this thread could include a multitude of different people. Please accept my apologies for not paying attention and I will put him in a separate thread.

I never realised that this was a sub forum. I was under the impression that it was a continuous thread.

----------


## calf

> Sorry I was under the impression that this thread could include a multitude of different people. Please accept my apologies for not paying attention and I will put him in a separate thread.
> 
> I never realised that this was a sub forum. I was under the impression that it was a continuous thread.


Its ok ,no worries 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## calf

Edit message

----------


## calf

With a full head of hair ,where do I look common?

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## calf

Edit message

----------


## calf

> For typical Belgian, they are too Northeastern.


What or where is northeastern located?

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Rico33

> What or where is northeastern located?
> 
> Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk


Baltic countries.

----------


## calf

> For typical Belgian, they are too Northeastern.


I went on to my 23andme account and looked at my genetic data on my chromosomes and my double eyefold shape is influenced by east Asian genes. I have the genotype that goes with it. So i guess my eyes are not northeastern,they are east east..

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Rico33

> I went on to my 23andme account and looked at my genetic data on my chromosomes and my double eyefold shape is influenced by east Asian genes. I have the genotype that goes with it. So i guess my eyes are not northeastern,they are east east..
> 
> Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk


They are because of the color. But people with eyelids like yours are actually quite common here too. Even inner folds, which I kind of have as well. Belgian people are rather small eyed people overall. The ones that are wide-eyed have it from an old Saxon influence that is common at the Dutch border, above Antwerp city mostly. They are kind of a vague sub group amongst Flemish people, and interestingly enough these people don't live in my appartement block. 
I usually can see the difference between East and West Europeans with almond eyes because of the overall difference in bone structure.

----------


## Rico33

Attachment 13531
Attachment 13532
Attachment 13533
Attachment 13534

As you see these Flemish people have rather almond shaped eyes.

----------


## calf

> Attachment 13531
> Attachment 13532
> Attachment 13533
> Attachment 13534
> 
> As you see these Flemish people have rather almond shaped eyes.


When i click on your attachments it sends me to the home page I can't see the Belgium photos. Can you make screenshots or something of them so i can see them please?

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## calf

> They are because of the color. But people with eyelids like yours are actually quite common here too. Even inner folds, which I kind of have as well. Belgian people are rather small eyed people overall. The ones that are wide-eyed have it from an old Saxon influence that is common at the Dutch border, above Antwerp city mostly. They are kind of a vague sub group amongst Flemish people, and interestingly enough these people don't live in my appartement block. 
> I usually can see the difference between East and West Europeans with almond eyes because of the overall difference in bone structure.


My eyes are blue. Probably hard to see in photos. But when i did a lookalike app years ago. All my lookalikes were from southeastern Europe(Serbia, Romania)Turkey,and more east.(seems where people in these forums usually say i look like I am from) I only have 1 small wisdom tooth and it wasn't painful when it came in ,I have a gene for lack of wisdom teeth that is common in east Asia. Also i have a gene that makes me sick fast when I drink alcohol and its 80 percent in east Asians( my family have always been against alcohol and i think i finally know why) .As well as i have a gene called ABCC11 that if your genotype is C/C you have strong body oder like most Caucasians. I carry the C/T version which is less body odor. Pure Koreans carry the T/T Version that means they have no body oder. 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Rico33

> My eyes are blue. Probably hard to see in photos. But when i did a lookalike app years ago. All my lookalikes were from southeastern Europe(Serbia, Romania)Turkey,and more east.(seems where people in these forums usually say i look like I am from) I only have 1 small wisdom tooth and it wasn't painful when it came in ,I have a gene for lack of wisdom teeth that is common in east Asia. Also i have a gene that makes me sick fast when I drink alcohol and its 80 percent in east Asians( my family have always been against alcohol and i think i finally know why) .As well as i have a gene called ABCC11 that if your genotype is C/C you have strong body oder like most Caucasians. I carry the C/T version which is less body odor. Pure Koreans carry the T/T Version that means they have no body oder. 
> 
> Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk


I don't have much information about my DNA, but I do lack strong body odor, have white/gray-ish earwax when i pick in my ear, I am lactose intolerant, I don't take alcohol very well, and something about my skull shape (as I have been told a few times), a vertical groove in my chest bone)
I notice some other people here having straight hair that is brush-like when cut short, some lack body hair (I do grow body hair but I remove it because I don't think it fit my overall look), people with small front teeth (mine aren't too big either, but not so small). Certain skin tones maybe too..
I wonder wether this is because of the same wave of migration in the past, or due to another group. I have been told people here have it from the Huns mostly...

----------


## calf

> I don't have much information about my DNA, but I do lack strong body odor, have white/gray-ish earwax when i pick in my ear, I am lactose intolerant, I don't take alcohol very well, and something about my skull shape (as I have been told a few times), a vertical groove in my chest bone)
> I notice some other people here having straight hair that is brush-like when cut short, some lack body hair (I do grow body hair but I remove it because I don't think it fit my overall look), people with small front teeth (mine aren't too big either, but not so small). Certain skin tones maybe too..
> I wonder wether this is because of the same wave of migration in the past, or due to another group. I have been told people here have it from the Huns mostly...


Yes, there are examples of people that don't fit in well in the general population but do not have recent ancestry from a foreign group. Their phenotypes must have been from some ancient migration. I know that Belgium is supposed to have more strong migration of early European farmers than countries around it. Maybe farmers from Turkey in the past. My nose is not typical in northern Europe. It isn't dinaric( people obsessed with Dinaric noses) or north European, But more like middle Eastern. Most have flat nostrils that are " perfect" shaped ( European Americans) Yes i think also the huns and khan immigrated into many areas of Europe but i think they mostly went into eastern parts of Europe.

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## calf

> I don't have much information about my DNA, but I do lack strong body odor, have white/gray-ish earwax when i pick in my ear, I am lactose intolerant, I don't take alcohol very well, and something about my skull shape (as I have been told a few times), a vertical groove in my chest bone)
> I notice some other people here having straight hair that is brush-like when cut short, some lack body hair (I do grow body hair but I remove it because I don't think it fit my overall look), people with small front teeth (mine aren't too big either, but not so small). Certain skin tones maybe too..
> I wonder wether this is because of the same wave of migration in the past, or due to another group. I have been told people here have it from the Huns mostly...


Do you have a photo of you that you could post? Are you already " classified" or in this group with a photo?

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Rico33

> Do you have a photo of you that you could post? Are you already " classified" or in this group with a photo?
> 
> Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk


I prefer not to post my face publicly.
But I'll show TV personalities.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Paul...ih=609&dpr=1.5

https://www.google.com/search?q=sela...yZhkXCIG6otkSM

https://www.google.com/search?q=tobb...h=609&biw=1280

https://www.google.com/search?q=de+w..._wJULglICKGrxM

https://www.google.com/search?q=flip...h=609&biw=1280

https://www.google.com/search?q=bart...h=609&biw=1280

https://www.google.com/search?q=bart...ih=609&dpr=1.5

https://www.google.com/search?q=luc+...ih=609&dpr=1.5

Some show the influece more than others. Though this doesn't make them particularly east European looking (to my opinion)

----------


## calf

> I prefer not to post my face publicly.
> But I'll show TV personalities.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Paul...ih=609&dpr=1.5
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=sela...yZhkXCIG6otkSM
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=tobb...h=609&biw=1280
> 
> ...


They have a unique look because of their eyes, especially compared to European Americans. Are they average looking Belgium people? One of the guys resembles my uncle a little.

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Rico33

> They have a unique look because of their eyes, especially compared to European Americans. Are they average looking Belgium people? One of the guys resembles my uncle a little.
> 
> Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk


Quite average. Famous people for some reason tend to lean towards this type, I have no idea why the more "Saxon" types are less represented. But those Saxon types are concentrated at the Dutch border and North of Antwerp. In Verviers, Wallonia, are supposedly more blonde people as well for some reason.

Belgian "Saxon" types:
https://www.google.com/search?q=anne...ih=609&dpr=1.5

https://www.google.com/search?q=anne...h=609&biw=1280

https://www.google.com/search?q=anne...h=609&biw=1280

I guess people are mostly between those two extremes.
Tho I tend to think most people lean towards the first set I posted, as they were easier to come up with...

Children often start as blonde, ending up brunette during puberty. That's also when their noses start to develop...

Of course, there are also people that stay blonde, but with the bone structure of my first set of examples. That is also very typical here.

----------


## calf

> Quite average. Famous people for some reason tend to lean towards this type, I have no idea why the more "Saxon" types are less represented. But those Saxon types are concentrated at the Dutch border and North of Antwerp. In Verviers, Wallonia, are supposedly more blonde people as well for some reason.
> 
> Belgian "Saxon" types:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=anne...ih=609&dpr=1.5
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=anne...h=609&biw=1280
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=anne...h=609&biw=1280
> 
> ...


The Saxon types are definitely more common in the USA than the Belgium types.In my opinion. Maybe not so blond , as adults ,but their faces are common

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## calf

Opss edit message

----------

